# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Если вы впервые на форуме.

## Irina

*Многие посещают форум впервые. Эта тема для вас. Мы постараемся объяснить основные принципы пользования его функциями. Если у вас возникнут вопросы - задавайте, не стесняйтесь. Всегда будем рады вам помочь*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*И так, уважаемый посетители нашего форума. Я объясню вам как пользоваться форумским чатом, создавать темы и отвечать в них, изменять дизайн вашего профиля и т.д.*
*1 пункт: Общение в форумском чате и его настройки!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   - *для увеличенного просмотра, нажмите на картинку*
Что бы отправить сообщение в чате, введите текст в выделенное окно(красным цветом) сообщение, и затем нажмите кнопку "Enter"(на клавиатуре)  или "ОК"(на панели чата)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для того, что бы обратится к кому-нибудь в чате, нажимаем на его ник и в панели,для набора текста появится "Blood_DeMah," (пример)  , затем набираете текст.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для приватного сообщения пользователю используем кнопку "ЛС" , при нажатии, у вас появится новое окно чата с приватным чатом с данным пользователем.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для смены цвета шрифта нажимаем на "стрелочку" в выделенной красным цветом рамочке и выбираем на свой вкус.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для смены стиля шрифта так-же нажимаем на кнопку "стрелочка" и выбираем на свой вкус.



*Для написания сообщени типа "*Sanych купил ноут Тошиба А300*" в чате ввведите "/me (текст)" и нажмите клавишу "Inter"*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*2 пункт: Читаем темы и отвечаем в них.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Спускаемся ниже чата и выбираем понравившийся вам раздел(в данном случае "Чувства")

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Далее выбираем подраздел (в данном случае "Любовь") либо спускаемся ниже и находим там понравившуюся тему.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Выбираем любую тему и нажимаем на нее.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для перехода на следующую страницу темы, воспользуйтесь кнопками "1" , "2" и тд в выделенном красным цветом окошке.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для ответа в теме спускаемся в самый низ ее и набираем текст в окошке для ввода (выделено красным цветом)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для быстрой отправки сообщения, нажимает "Быстрый ответ" 

*Вот вы и освоили как читать и писать в темах=)*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*3 пункт: Создание тем.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Перед созданием темы, воспользуйтесь функцией "Поиск" , дабы не создать уже имеющуюся или похожую тему.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для создание темы, заходим в раздел, на тему которого вы создаёте свой пост и нажимаем кнопку "Новая тема" (выделена красным цветом) 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В окошко, которое выделено красным цветом на картинке, вводим заголовок вашего сообщения, в котором раскрываете суть темы или содержание.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Далее вводим текст вашей темы. Тут думаю все понятно.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Опускаемся ниже и выбираем "смайлик" вашей темы =)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
И нажимаем клавишу "Создать новую тему"

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*4 пункт: Редактирование профиля.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На главной странице форума нажимаеем на кнопку "Мой кабинет"


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
НА боковой панели выбераете то, что бы хотели редактировать, а так же там можно прочитать личные сообщения и многое другое(там все понятно написано)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*5 пункт: Обзор пользователей!*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Опустившись в самый низ главной страницы форума, можно просмотреть Топ 5 лучших пользователей, кто сейчас на форуме, последних посетителей за 24 часа и т.д.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Администрация форума* - *имеет красный цвет ников!*
*Супер-модераторы* - *тёмно-синий!*
*Модераторы* - *зеленый!*
*Зарегистрированные* - *синий!*
*Заблокированные* - *серый!*

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*Желаю вам удачи в освоении НАШЕГО ФОРУМА, с уважением, Администрация!*

----------


## Sanych

+ к этому не забываем про тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## .29

Главная ссылка для новичков - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Подробно, доходчиво. Не все что там написано знакомо многим из администрации.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

*И не забываем прочесть* *"Правила форума"* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

